# Toothache!!



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

No not the dubai visa system ! I have toothache and need a dentist i am in the jumeria area and have transport anyone visited a dentist lately and can advice a good option ....thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Any of the Dentists at Nicolas and Asp on Jumeirah Beach Road. Don't have number but you could google them. We've been to two of the dentists there and they were both good. (I'm a dental nurse, so I'd hope I'd know. )


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

annatee said:


> No not the dubai visa system ! I have toothache and need a dentist i am in the jumeria area and have transport anyone visited a dentist lately and can advice a good option ....thanks


My Husband has been to the Dubai London Clinic today as he has been suffering toothache and the Dentist there Dr Nora Powell has been most helpful call 043446663. Hope this helps!!!!

R

Dubai Wanderer


----------



## StublueKPL (Dec 21, 2008)

flossie said:


> Any of the Dentists at Nicolas and Asp on Jumeirah Beach Road. Don't have number but you could google them. We've been to two of the dentists there and they were both good. (I'm a dental nurse, so I'd hope I'd know. )


Dont suppose you know of anywhere in DXB where they give you a general anaesthetic for treatment? I require 2 extractions (should have been fillings but I left it too long because of fear. Im worried im causing major damage to my teeth now)


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

We have been going to the Alabama Dental Clinic on Wasl Road for over 20 yrs now...Dr. Bulbule is our dentist...He is fantastic and can be reached on 04 3948222

Stublue dont worry even i was super paranoid about getting my tooth extracted and he did give me a choice between GA and local anesthetic...i took local and believe me it went super smooth...GA wud cost u double and u wud need to do an overnight stay etc to ensure there r no GA related complication. so it better to take local anesthetic...believe me try this dentist he is fantastic...

hope this helps!


----------



## annatee (Feb 18, 2009)

how good is this site thanks everyone will let you know how i get on .


----------

